# Summer is here=need some chairs!



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

Well summer isn't here yet but it's getting close, only spots of snow left on the ground! I want to make some adirondack chairs this year. I plan on getting the plans and they don't look to hard to make but I have some questions on the wood to make them.

What kinds of wood work good for them? I am thinking cedar just for being able to sit outside all the time. Would other woods work if I stained them right or should I stick to cedar? My lumber yard only has aromatic red cedar 4/4 #1 or better knotty. Don't know much about cedar, will this work good for chair? 

Thanks, Scott


----------



## Lislefan (Aug 29, 2009)

*Adirondack chairs*

I've built 16 adirondack chairs over the past few years - all using Norm Abram's plan from The New Yankee Workshops. The plans are in one of his books which you can probably borrow from your local library. 

I used cypress for the first two, which I kept for myself. They turned out quite nice but cypress is pretty expensive wood. For the others, I simply used treated lumber and then painted them. All were gifts for friends and neighbors. 

If you think you'll end up building a number of them, I'd recommend building templates for the pieces. That's what I did and I can now knock out new chairs pretty quicky, as desired.

As to your question, I think cedar would be fine. Go for it.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

I built a couple last fall, one out of cherry and one out of red cedar. I plan on building more this year with each one out of a different species, walnut, sassafras, oak and maple.
After a couple of days of searching for a plan that I liked I found some free plans online. There are a couple of things that I liked about this plan over the others but the best feature was the oversize arm rests. We use ours on the pool deck and the wider arms make a stable platform for a plate laden with a cheeseburger and potato salad. I can probably come up with a link to the plan if you would like.


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

Mizer said:


> I built a couple last fall, one out of cherry and one out of red cedar. I plan on building more this year with each one out of a different species, walnut, sassafras, oak and maple.
> After a couple of days of searching for a plan that I liked I found some free plans online. There are a couple of things that I liked about this plan over the others but the best feature was the oversize arm rests. We use ours on the pool deck and the wider arms make a stable platform for a plate laden with a cheeseburger and potato salad. I can probably come up with a link to the plan if you would like.


 A link would be great.
Thanks,
Nick


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

I will do it tomorrow when I get on my computer at work.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I've never seen an adirondack design that looked appealing to my eye. Wish I could find one though because they are comfy to sit in.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

I could not post a link to it but if you search- Project 16207EZ: Adirondack Chair you will be able to download a PDF of the free plans. I changed how the arms are attached to the uprights by shorting the uprights by 3/4" and then adding a block of wood on top of the post and fastening from underneath. I did this so there would not be any screw holes where your hands laid.
View attachment 14114


View attachment 14115


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

Those chairs look really nice and comfortable.

Do you know about how many board feet of wood you used in each chair? Just want to get an estimate of how much I will need.

What was your finishing process for these? 

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

I will figure out the Bdf. later when I get home. I just sprayed them with a deck sealer that I had. I think it was 90% water! The next ones I build I will seal with a "General Finishes" product.


----------

